# FTP Server läuft lokal aber nicht online!



## fexx (2. November 2002)

Ich benutze den IIS und auch den FTP Server. Der IIS läuft lokal und online problemlos und schnell! Nur der FTP Server läuft lokal auch bestens nur wenn ich aus dem Internet darauf zugreifen will, hängt er! Woran kann es liegen? Ich habe auch am Router die Anfragen auf Port 21 auf meine feste lokale Ip umgeleitet genauso wie beim HTTP Port 80! 

Hoffentlich wisst Ihr Rat, cu, Fexx.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. November 2002)

Hallo,

meines Wissens werden FTP-Daten nicht nur über Port 20, 21, sondern, nachdem die Verbindung etabliert wurde, auch über gänzlichst andere Ports ....


----------



## CTG (29. Mai 2003)

*Login Einstellung überprüfen*

Bei der anmeldung auf dein Server soltest du Pasiv mode DEAKTIVIEREN so das die Daten NUR über den Port 21 dem Du bei deinem Router frei geschaltet hast übertragen werden.
Soltest du es von einem Browser aus machen "FTP://IP:21" verwenden also das nur Port 21 benutzt wird.


----------

